# Speaking of socks......



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

In your opinion, what is the easiest and stretchiest way to cast on for top down socks? I have made 7 pairs so far, always using the toe-up method...but would like to master the top down as well. I've checked several videos on the topic and they all seem rather complicated. thanks for your valued comments.

Anna


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I use the good ole long tail cast on. It's plenty stretchy for me. I'm sure others will chime in with their favorites.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Long tail cast on is all I use and I always knit socks top down, I have never used the toe up version yet.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I do top down socks and do a cable cast on most times. I like the neat look of it.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I use a long tail cast on, but cast on 20% more stitches. Then I purl one row with those stitches, and on the next row decrease those extra stitches. It works beautifully for me! As an example, if I want to have 60 stitches for the sock, I cast on the 60, plus an extra 20%, which is a total of 72 stitches. (20% of 60 is 12, so I will cast on 12 extra stitches, for a total cast on of 72.) Then I purl one row of those 72 stitches, and on the following row decrease by knitting 2 together every 8 or 10 stitches and bring the number of stitches to 60 for the sock itself. You will have a cast on edge that is not floppy loose or with too-large stitches. It will be nicely elastic so you can get the socks on and off very easily. This really does work! Give it a try!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

I love Jeny's surprising cast on. Once I discovered I dint use anything else. I even teach new sock makers how to use it. My DH and DS love how easy the socks go on.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

clickerMLL said:


> I use a long tail cast on, but cast on 20% more stitches. Then I purl one row with those stitches, and on the next row decrease those extra stitches. It works beautifully for me! As an example, if I want to have 60 stitches for the sock, I cast on the 60, plus an extra 20%, which is a total of 72 stitches. (20% of 60 is 12, so I will cast on 12 extra stitches, for a total cast on of 72.) Then I purl one row of those 72 stitches, and on the following row decrease by knitting 2 together every 8 or 10 stitches and bring the number of stitches to 60 for the sock itself. You will have a cast on edge that is not floppy loose or with too-large stitches. It will be nicely elastic so you can get the socks on and off very easily. This really does work! Give it a try!


I saved this for future when I finally have time to start a pair of socks. Right now I have no uninterrupted time to try something new. 😃


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I


clickerMLL said:


> I use a long tail cast on, but cast on 20% more stitches. Then I purl one row with those stitches, and on the next row decrease those extra stitches. It works beautifully for me! As an example, if I want to have 60 stitches for the sock, I cast on the 60, plus an extra 20%, which is a total of 72 stitches. (20% of 60 is 12, so I will cast on 12 extra stitches, for a total cast on of 72.) Then I purl one row of those 72 stitches, and on the following row decrease by knitting 2 together every 8 or 10 stitches and bring the number of stitches to 60 for the sock itself. You will have a cast on edge that is not floppy loose or with too-large stitches. It will be nicely elastic so you can get the socks on and off very easily. This really does work! Give it a try!


I, too, use the long tail cast on for all my knitting....but for socks (I have big feet) the top of the ribbed cuff was not stretchy enough and I struggle to get them on my feet. Your idea makes sense .... and easy to remember too. Thank you so much


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


I will definitely check this out as well. Thank you so much.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I use the twisted German too and it has worked out well. I have never had a problem with the stretch.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I use TillyBuddy's stretchy cast-on for socks and ribbed hats






This is the short version (and the one I learned with) but in her video channel there is a longer version. I've watched both and the information is the same.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Phee said:


> I do top down socks and do a cable cast on most times. I like the neat look of it.


When you cast on for socks, using this cable cast on, is it a stretchy cast on?


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I use TillyBuddy's stretchy cast-on for socks and ribbed hats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Dragonfly, this looks like a great cast on for the cuffs on socks, nice and stretchy.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for your ideas.my KP buddies....I have checked them all out...quite a few from which to choose. 

Anna


----------



## Mrs. H (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeny's super stretchy cast on is great. For a pair of socks I'm making for a friend's birthday, I combined it with a rolled top. Before I started the ribbing, I knitted 5 rows of stockinette. Since my joining never looks quite as smooth as I would like, this edge rolls right over it. Probably not a good idea for man socks, however


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Both of the stretchy casts on look good, I will bookmark these to use on the next pair of socks. Thank you.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

oops!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


I have to agree. I only do top down and this is the only cast on I use.

Gigi


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I use TillyBuddy's stretchy cast-on for socks and ribbed hats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this, I bookmarked this and plan to use it next time I make socks. This cast on looks real neat.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

This looks great, and nice and stretchy too....thanks for sharing.

Anna


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I use the long tail cast on but use needles a size or 2 larger than the patterns indicates. Always has worked well for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love this cast one and it's all I've used on top down socks once I learned it. I'm working on a pair socks right now that have a very stretchy faux cable pattern and the ribbing cuff stretches as much as the leg portion....this was my goal and I'm so happy it worked out.



Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


I agree 100% with this. German cast on for me, sometimes called the Norwegian cast on. After trying all other methods, went back to cuff down. Maybe I am just set in my ways but I did give them all a try. Although I do use 12" circular now instead of dp's.


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

I also use the Twisted German cast on for top down socks. I used to use the long tail cast on, but found it wasn't always stretchy enough. I learned the Twisted German easily last year - taught myself from an online tutorial, (it truly isn't difficult at all) and with a little practice it's now my favorite. I haven't run across an instance where it isn't stretchy enough!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

That video is really very well demonstrated and explained. Will have to start practicing that.

Anna


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I only make top down socks + use cable cast on using a 3.75 or 4mm needle then work the sock on 2.25mm needles.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

clickerMLL said:


> I use a long tail cast on, but cast on 20% more stitches. Then I purl one row with those stitches, and on the next row decrease those extra stitches. It works beautifully for me! As an example, if I want to have 60 stitches for the sock, I cast on the 60, plus an extra 20%, which is a total of 72 stitches. (20% of 60 is 12, so I will cast on 12 extra stitches, for a total cast on of 72.) Then I purl one row of those 72 stitches, and on the following row decrease by knitting 2 together every 8 or 10 stitches and bring the number of stitches to 60 for the sock itself. You will have a cast on edge that is not floppy loose or with too-large stitches. It will be nicely elastic so you can get the socks on and off very easily. This really does work! Give it a try!


I sometimes do this sort of this when casting off, never thought of it for casting on.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I would recommend that you use one of the stretchy cast on for socks. Lots of people just use long tail or cable cast on and some use larger needles to cast on, but I always feel that the tops of socks are vulnerable to tear, especially if worn by men. Their larger feet and legs and stronger hands are the culprits. Plus they are less careful when putting on their socks, just watch a man putting on socks and you will see what I mean. I find that the stretchy cast on gives the sock more flexibility. If you are concerned about the sock falling down, knit the front of the sock in a 3x1 rib.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use a larger needle for the long tail cast on


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My default caston tends to be cable, but for top down socks I use the long tail- it is plenty stretchy enough for me. And especially good once I learnt how to do it in rib so the cast on matches the stitches. Sorry can't remember where I learnt it (I think it was Cast on Bind off by Leslie Ann Bestor).


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Both of these cast ons look interesting. I will have to give them both a go. Thanks!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

When I want the cast on to be loose I use two sizes bigger needle just for the cast on and cast off, knitting with the required size for the garment. This keeps my items from getting tight, It works great for me.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

marthalj said:


> I love Jeny's surprising cast on. Once I discovered I dint use anything else. I even teach new sock makers how to use it. My DH and DS love how easy the socks go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I cast all of my stitches onto one DPN, then separate them onto the three other needles, join and knit with the fifth. I do a 2/2 rib and don't have any problems with tightness. If you knit tight, try going up a needle for the cast on.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

Finnsbride said:


> I use the long tail cast on but use needles a size or 2 larger than the patterns indicates. Always has worked well for me.


that is how I do mine, I do a couple of rows on straight needles then use smaller dpns


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use the cable cast on in a needle one size larger. Do the first row in this larger size too. The ribbing pulls it in and it looks good. It works for my thick ankles and still fits my daughters ankles that are not thick.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a simple long-tail cast on, but on needles 2 sizes larger. I work the 1st row with the larger needles and then switch on Row 2 to the needles required to meet the gauge.
Stretchy enough. Joan 8060


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

I like the long tail , or for high insteps and more stretch the sock Co which is an extra twist to the long tail.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


Same here.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

karenh said:


> I use the good ole long tail cast on. It's plenty stretchy for me. I'm sure others will chime in with their favorites.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

long tail or Jenny's stretchy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How do you do this sort of thing with a bind off? Very curious and want to try this one.



chooksnpinkroses said:


> I sometimes do this sort of this when casting off, never thought of it for casting on.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I had the problem of casting on too tight and I solved it by using the German Twisted Cast on along with increasing my needle size by 2, ie. if 2 was called for , I cast on with 4's. After 1 row I change back to size called for. Works great for me.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

...and makes sense....so many good ideas found here on KP.

Many thanks, Anna


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I like this cast on by tillybuddy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7fJqdc7YKg)
I don't have to use larger or double needles or use additional stitches.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

karenh said:


> I use the good ole long tail cast on. It's plenty stretchy for me. I'm sure others will chime in with their favorites.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

marthalj said:


> I love Jeny's surprising cast on. Once I discovered I dint use anything else. I even teach new sock makers how to use it. My DH and DS love how easy the socks go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> :thumbup:


Karenh, you probably have nice, tiny, feet and normal ankles.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I read one set of directions for cuff down socks that said to cast on to 2 needles rather than just one... Hold both together and cast onto both, then pull out one needle and rearrange the stitches around 3 needles....or your circular needle.
Jane


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

For the longest time I used the cable cast on. Then in February I read on here about the stretchiness of the long tail method. I went on you tube and played the video over and over until I understood the long tail cast on. I have never gone back to the cable cast on when knitting socks! I knit a lot of socks and prefer tops down to toe up.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I only knit top down socks and always use long tail cast on. As someone else has said,I cast on extra stitches and after a couple of rows I decrease down to correct number. This does make the sock easier to get on.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


This is what I use as well. If you are a tight knitter or have problems with casting on too tightly, you can always use a needle a couple of sizes larger to cast on a long tail cast on if you prefer not to learn a new cast on.


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

old norwegian cast on(same as German twist I believe) works great. All I ever use for cuff down!


----------



## Knitter1931 (Nov 10, 2011)

I, too knit my socks top down. Too keep the top from getting tight, our group, many years ago, decided that it was best to use two needles together when you cast on. Might look strange for the first couple of rows, but it does work! I always use the long tail method cast one for almost all projects.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> In your opinion, what is the easiest and stretchiest way to cast on for top down socks? I have made 7 pairs so far, always using the toe-up method...but would like to master the top down as well. I've checked several videos on the topic and they all seem rather complicated. thanks for your valued comments.
> 
> Anna


Anna... Have you looked at Kellys sock class by knitpicks on youtube? I have yet to make an adult pair of socks, most of socks are for babies, but I wanted to lean the top down and I found her video's really clear for a beginner like myself. She has tutorials from the cast on to the closure of toes... Here is a link to her page with hopes it might be useful...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOhGG9dYqD97ikyDa7d3S0A

Best of luck and look forward to seeing your finished project. :wink:


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sevolnam: I just checked the videos, and yes they are clear. I thought I had seen all the videos on sock knitting, but this is one I have not seen before. and is inspiring. Thank you for sharing.

Anna


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am on my phone so have only read the first page so forgives if someone else mentioned this please. If you need larger cuffs for bigger legs (like me) don't be afraid to cast on more stitches and knit with them until you need to decrease. For DH and Myself I cast on 72 sts on size 2 needles and sock yarn. I typically rib a cuff of about an inch and a half for both. I then plain knit the rest of the cuff and for me decrease to 64 sts when I get near the ankle. I don't need the extra in the foot. For DH and my brother and son, I stay with the 72 sts for the whole sock. I use the long tail cast on for all my socks. Ann Norling's basic adult sock pattern. For summer sneaker socks I just cast on the 64 sts rib for an inch and start the heel. If I want a little more substance to the rib cuff on them I use a provisional cast on and double the length of the cuff I want then fold it over and knit both edges together in pattern before doing a couple of rows of plain knit and starting the heel. 

Tami


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have big feet and thick ankles and calves and the long tail works just fine for me.


----------



## yyfish (Apr 29, 2014)

What an interesting method! I will try this on my next pair!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

I used to use Jeny's surprisingly stretchy cast on and Tilly Buddy's stretchy cast on but then I was introduced to the German Twisted Cast On. The German Twisted Cast On is by far the stretchiest of the three. I have heavier calves so it is imperative that I have lots of stretch in my cast on. Best part is, is that the German Twisted Cast On is very similar to the long tail cast on that everyone knows. Here is a link by Very Pink Knits that shows how to do it, slowly, clearly and in great detail.






I love making socks and this cast on has made me love it all the more. Enjoy the knit


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

I used to use Jeny's surprisingly stretchy cast on and Tilly Buddy's stretchy cast on but then I was introduced to the German Twisted Cast On. The German Twisted Cast On is by far the stretchiest of the three. I have heavier calves so it is imperative that I have lots of stretch in my cast on. Best part is, is that the German Twisted Cast On is very similar to the long tail cast on that everyone knows. Here is a link by Very Pink Knits that shows how to do it, slowly, clearly and in great detail.






I love making socks and this cast on has made me love it all the more. Enjoy the knit


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> Sevolnam: I just checked the videos, and yes they are clear. I thought I had seen all the videos on sock knitting, but this is one I have not seen before. and is inspiring. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Anna


Most welcomed... I've loaded them all on a cd so I can watch them on my wide screen... easier on my ailing eyes...


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Ditto for me.



Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Twisted German cast on for socks and hats.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I also use TillyBuddy's stretchy cast on. I have tried others but I find this one the easiest, best looking and very stretchy.


dragonfly7673 said:


> I use TillyBuddy's stretchy cast-on for socks and ribbed hats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I also use the long tail cast on but I hold two of the needles together to cast on then pull one of them out. I do this with all of my cast on projects. It just leaves the first row easier to knit and it usually is just right for stretching.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

karenh said:


> I use the good ole long tail cast on. It's plenty stretchy for me. I'm sure others will chime in with their favorites.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I have big feet and thick ankles and calves and the long tail works just fine for me.


yeah, me too, me too, me too..!!  (I mean big feet and thick ankles and calves)


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I knit my cast on and knit one round using one size larger needle. I have only done top down so far.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Long tail cast on with needle one size larger than pattern calls for.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> Long tail cast on with needle one size larger than pattern calls for.


Easy-peasy.....my favorite.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

marthalj said:


> I love Jeny's surprising cast on. Once I discovered I dint use anything else. I even teach new sock makers how to use it. My DH and DS love how easy the socks go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I use the twisted German Cast on (a variation of the long tail cast on) whenever I need a stretchy one. It's a little fussy to do until you get the hang of it but it IS very stretchy. This is the one I'd use for top down socks, if I ever make another pair. I use the toe up, two at a time magic loop method for all my socks now. If you Google it you'll find videos. Aloha... Bev


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

marthalj said:


> I love Jeny's surprising cast on. Once I discovered I dint use anything else. I even teach new sock makers how to use it. My DH and DS love how easy the socks go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I am happy using long tail cast on


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bev: It seems the German twisted cast on is very popular here. I will go over it again.

T.Y.
Anna


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I use the long tail cast on as many others do. It's been so long since I knit top down socks that I don't know if I remember how.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> Bev: It seems the German twisted cast on is very popular here. I will go over it again.
> 
> T.Y.
> Anna


Anna, I like it a lot. I just watched the video of Jeny's Slip Knot Stretchy cast on and I'm having a hard time learning it. For me the German twisted cast on is much easier to do and it IS stretchy. Hope you like it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> How do you do this sort of thing with a bind off? Very curious and want to try this one.


On the last row before casting off I add an extra stitch every 8 - 14 stitches by knitting front and back into the stitch (kfb), depending on the yarn weight and how loose you want the cast off edge to be. Then just cast off as usual.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

JTM said:


> I read one set of directions for cuff down socks that said to cast on to 2 needles rather than just one... Hold both together and cast onto both, then pull out one needle and rearrange the stitches around 3 needles....or your circular needle.
> Jane


I tried this but found my stitches kept getting caught on the 2nd point, so I worked out what approximate size needle, the 2 held together equalled and that is what I now do. So if I am going to knit with 2.25mm needles, I cast on with a 3.75 or 4mm needle. Works well for me.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> I use the long tail cast on but use needles a size or 2 larger than the patterns indicates. Always has worked well for me.


I do as Finnsbride, but only sometimes use a one size larger needle for the long-tail cast on - depends on the stretchiness of the yarn. If the yarn feels really soft, its full speed ahead on my usual size needles. I have never had a problem getting my own-knit sock on and off; its those awful store-bought socks that are problems.


----------



## rmhend (Oct 11, 2011)

I use a tubular cast-on. It works best for 1x1 rib but can be converted to 2x2 rib.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Long tail is my usual for socks but there are some great choices here... Time to broaden my horizons.... Don't think that will ever extend to toe up though. I like doing the cuff down and much prefer my DPN's to Magic Loop. Some of is old dogs just can't learn new tricks!!!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Long tail is my usual for socks but there are some great choices here... Time to broaden my horizons.... Don't think that will ever extend to toe up though. I like doing the cuff down and much prefer my DPN's to Magic Loop. Some of is old dogs just can't learn new tricks!!!!


I'm with you Dreamweaver, I prefer the DPNS over the Magic Loop. I also do all of my socks top down. I have always used the long tail cast on but I will try some of the others in the future.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


I like this one, too. I also really like the tubular cast on. It's very finished looking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree wrote:
How do you do this sort of thing with a bind off? Very curious and want to try this one.


On the last row before casting off I add an extra stitch every 8 - 14 stitches by knitting front and back into the stitch (kfb), depending on the yarn weight and how loose you want the cast off edge to be. Then just cast off as usual 

Thank you so much for your response....I'm definitely going to try this bind off on the shawl that I currently have on my needles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you, Jynx!! I love the German Twisted cast on....it's very similar to the long tail so I think you'll get it...just takes a little "twerking" -- sorry for that reference, but just didn't know how else to put it. I've done the German Twisted so much, that I had to go back and re-lern the Long Tail---they are so similar that I got confused. I hope you're getting some knitting time in to help relieve you of all the stress you've been under. Miss you on the KTP.



Dreamweaver said:


> Long tail is my usual for socks but there are some great choices here... Time to broaden my horizons.... Don't think that will ever extend to toe up though. I like doing the cuff down and much prefer my DPN's to Magic Loop. Some of is old dogs just can't learn new tricks!!!!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> On the last row before casting off I add an extra stitch every 8 - 14 stitches by knitting front and back into the stitch (kfb), depending on the yarn weight and how loose you want the cast off edge to be. Then just cast off as usual.


This sounds easy enough and makes sense too...


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I like the knitted cast on. I want some stretch but not too much.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I use a long tail cast on but use a larger needle size than the pattern calls for. It works for me and makes a stretchy, big-enough cast on for top down socks. I might have to try some of the other suggestions some time, too.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

knitwitconnie said:


> I use a long tail cast on but use a larger needle size than the pattern calls for. It works for me and makes a stretchy, big-enough cast on for top down socks. I might have to try some of the other suggestions some time, too.


Yes, it seems to me they are all great methods, they all make sense....I love them and will use them.

Anna


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

clickerMLL said:


> I use a long tail cast on, but cast on 20% more stitches. Then I purl one row with those stitches, and on the next row decrease those extra stitches. It works beautifully for me! As an example, if I want to have 60 stitches for the sock, I cast on the 60, plus an extra 20%, which is a total of 72 stitches. (20% of 60 is 12, so I will cast on 12 extra stitches, for a total cast on of 72.) Then I purl one row of those 72 stitches, and on the following row decrease by knitting 2 together every 8 or 10 stitches and bring the number of stitches to 60 for the sock itself. You will have a cast on edge that is not floppy loose or with too-large stitches. It will be nicely elastic so you can get the socks on and off very easily. This really does work! Give it a try!


I use a version of this but I cast on 70 stitches. Then go right into a ribbing, knitting two together every 6 stitches bring my total stitches down to 60. Continue as usual. The top has no floppy stitches and is beautifully stretchy.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

great, great ideas....thanks again.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Phee said:


> I do top down socks and do a cable cast on most times. I like the neat look of it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: This is my cast on also.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yuppers! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


Me, too!


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

Anna3703 said:


> In your opinion, what is the easiest and stretchiest way to cast on for top down socks? I have made 7 pairs so far, always using the toe-up method...but would like to master the top down as well. I've checked several videos on the topic and they all seem rather complicated. thanks for your valued comments.
> 
> Anna


I always put two of the knitting needles I am using for the pattern together and do long tail cast on over both of them to insure it won't be too tight. When you are done casting on, carefully pull one needle out. I do this for everything I knit.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

SunnysideChick said:


> I always put two of the knitting needles I am using for the pattern together and do long tail cast on over both of them to insure it won't be too tight. When you are done casting on, carefully pull one needle out. I do this for everything I knit.


That is exactly what I did with these my latest pair and they are great. Now I'm anxious to try some other cast-offs as well.
Thanks.
Anna


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Irene1 said:


> Twisted German cast on. It's very stretchy and easy to do. I've used it for many years, and I'm a committed cuff down sock knitter.


I agree, it can be a little confusing at first but once you get the hang of it, it's great. I use it for the cuff on baby sweaters


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

That sounds very cool. I'm going to try it with my next pair.


----------

